# Game 1: Los Angeles Lakers @ Phoenix Suns | Series Tied 0-0



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Can't wait for the first game to start!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

bring em' on!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great game topic, Eternal. 

I absolutely can't wait for Sunday afternoon. Re-match of last year's playoffs. It's on!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It's nice to have a real gamethread. Good work Eternal. The key to this series is withstanding runs. We can play with these guys until they go on 12-0 tear and we cower down. How will this team respond in the playoffs? Also, I know Phil won't listen to me, but we need to play big and post up Nash. I went into detail in a past thread.

PG - Lamar
SG - Kobe
SF - Luke
PF - Odom
C - Kwame

In spot minutes, Odom can give Nash fits defensively with his length as we saw last year. Obviously it won't work for the duration of the game. The thinking is to post Nash up on every possible possession and attempt to deter him from waltzing past the defender to create wide open shots for his teammates. We have three days to practice defending the pick and roll over and over and over and over. Don't be afraid to pair up Turiaf with Kwame and Bynum. Call me overly optimistic, but we do have a shot at this series if the proper gameplan is executed.

BTW, I hope you don't mind, but I'm going to put some mood music on this thread.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Ahhh ****...its playoff time baby!!! I'm getting excited (probably because of the mood music). But cant wait till the boys tip off against the Evil Suns! We've played them once before in the playoffs so they know what to expect. This series is going seven games.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> PG - Lamar
> SG - Kobe
> SF - Luke
> PF - Odom
> C - Kwame


:lol: 

lamar and odom are the same person. 

I agree though, punishing them inside is our only chance. we really need to make nash work on the defensive end, and we also need to throw a bunch of different defenders at him, and make him a scorer. the line-up of kobe-mo-luke-lamar-ronny worked pretty well the other day.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Silk D said:


> :lol:
> 
> lamar and odom are the same person.
> 
> I agree though, punishing them inside is our only chance. we really need to make nash work on the defensive end, and we also need to throw a bunch of different defenders at him, and make him a scorer. the line-up of kobe-mo-luke-lamar-ronny worked pretty well the other day.


Damn, I need some sleep. 

PG - Lamar
SG - Kobe
SF - Luke
PF - Turiaf
C - Kwame


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> It's nice to have a real gamethread. Good work Eternal. The key to this series is withstanding runs. We can play with these guys until they go on 12-0 tear and we cower down. How will this team respond in the playoffs? Also, I know Phil won't listen to me, but we need to play big and post up Nash. I went into detail in a past thread.
> 
> PG - Lamar
> SG - Kobe
> ...



I actually agree with this WHY because our small guards are getting hammered anyway. They get picked off end up on bigmen get posted and give up free throws and buckets. 

We can't win a speed game so we should go big. 

This lineup forces nash to beat a big right off and if the pick comes our big will be behind a nother big he can handle. 

Only downside is getting outrun but that happens anyway this gives us offensive rebound chances plus a MUST makes nash have to play defense. he can't rest. He gets erratic when he's forced to defend. 

Another wrinkle we've been doing lately is getting Kobe on the move around double screens an option we should have been using really, makes the defense work even harder guarding him.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Another wrinkle we've been doing lately is getting Kobe on the move around double screens an option we should have been using really, makes the defense work even harder guarding him.


YES. Put Kobe on the run. And for the love of everything that is decent, hit Kobe with the pass during the cut off of the double screen rather than waiting until he is out on the perimeter and his man has recovered. Kobe would isolate a lot less if we could learn to get him the ball in proper spots. I suppose we have much more urgent things to worry about since Kobe can create his shot regardless.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

"Tied Series" is a definitely a nice way of looking at it right now (because it probably won't be that way come next week). Please, God in heaven, let them beat the Suns I DON'T WANT THIS TEAM TO END UP LIKE THE SACRAMENTO KINGS WHEN IT COMES TO FACING A DIVISION "RIVAL" IN THE PLAYOFFS. But, again, it's probably not fair to compare us to the Sacramento *****es.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Took a little 2gm break, so I think im ready to jump back in.

I like Bartholomew's idea of Odom/Kobe/Luke/Turiaf/Kwame. I think we'd give Phoenix fits on the inside. However, we'd be terrible at rotating out on their shooters (Nash, Bell, Barbosa, James Jones). Although, we already are terrible at that, so we can't get much worse.

If we don't do that, though...Farmar had better start.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So weird...I had my computer on mute, and when you said you added some music to the page, my mind immediately thought of the NBA on NBC theme music...and voila...that's what it was.

GOOOOOOOOOOOO LAKERS!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Ill be at the bulls game saturday so good thing the lakers game is sunday. 

Lets at least win one lakers.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> YES. Put Kobe on the run. And for the love of everything that is decent, hit Kobe with the pass during the cut off of the double screen rather than waiting until he is out on the perimeter and his man has recovered. Kobe would isolate a lot less if we could learn to get him the ball in proper spots. I suppose we have much more urgent things to worry about since Kobe can create his shot regardless.


No but you're correct they do get Kobe the ball far too late. Kobe could easily nail that jumper in the flow if they gave him the ball earlier. it would give the defenders such as Bell who clutch and grab far more to think about. And the offense far less predicatable. 

Now if we can just focus for the full 48 and not get off track of lazy in executing.

I really hope PJ goes big like you suggest. Because I just don't see anyway after watching Bibby that Farmar is gonna be able to even remotely contain Nash. He's gonna be full of Nerves. Sasha is our best defensive guard on Nash really.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I think in order to even have a possibility to win the series we have to steal game... _again_


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I like the title of this thread... series tied 0-0


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What's with Jones in the starting lineup in that pic?

I thought they go with Nash/Raja/Diaw/Marion/Amare.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Cris said:


> I think in order to even have a possibility to win the series we have to steal game... _again_


arent you pointing out the obvious though?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

dannyM said:


> I like the title of this thread... series tied 0-0


Don't worry it will be eventually saying Lakers win 4-2 in game 6 thread. =P


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Eternal said:


> Don't worry it will be eventually saying Lakers win 4-2 in game 6 thread. =P


are you planning to break steve nash's legs?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

afobisme said:


> are you planning to break steve nash's legs?


Naw, it wouldn't be a fair series then. =/

I will make a bold prediction that the Lakers will go down 0-2, then win the next 4 in a row.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> What's with Jones in the starting lineup in that pic?
> 
> I thought they go with Nash/Raja/Diaw/Marion/Amare.


Jones has been starting for them lately.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

R. Kelly says we could win so..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Eternal said:


> Naw, it wouldn't be a fair series then. =/
> 
> I will make a bold prediction that the Lakers will go down 0-2, then win the next 4 in a row.


I will also make a bold prediction saying that if the lakers go down 0-2 they will get swept lol


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Eternal said:


> Naw, it wouldn't be a fair series then. =/
> 
> I will make a bold prediction that the Lakers will go down 0-2, then win the next 4 in a row.


If I like the strategy and focus in game 1, I will go along with this prediction. Not the four in a row thing. Just the Lakers taking the series.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Being real about it I expect the Suns to win the series just because they have much more consistently solid and good players, while outside of Kobe we're all hope and positive momentum with our guys, if things are going good early we're okay sorta thing. BUT if they go bad most of our guys go in a shell and literally hide on the floor in Kwame,Luke, Lamar, Smush, Vlad and Bynum. 

We have a chance though.

Because we're bigger and stronger downlow, they have Amare but he plays very little defense, Kwame, Ronny and Bynum can get buckets if we share. Luke and Odom can score on post ups. 

Our real detriment offensively is we lack penetrators, the Spurs beat the Suns because their guards penetrate the lane. if we could get a steady diet of Odom, Kobe, Evans and maybe farmar collapsing the lane we'd be alright. 

PJ will outscheme the Suns coaches but how many w's will that get us with less talent. I'm hoping 2 wins and scaring the **** outta them damn Suns and their fake arrogance like they've won something.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Another key in the series will be whether or not the referees call offensive fouls when the Suns players flop. It continues to be their most effective defensive strategy. Get breathed on and fly three feet into the air, landing hard on their backs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Another key in the series will be whether or not the referees call offensive fouls when the Suns players flop. It continues to be their most effective defensive strategy. Get breathed on and fly three feet into the air, landing hard on their backs.


Truth.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Patience is the key. Time and time again this team refuses to exploit the mismatches in the post, whether it is Bynum, Odom, or Walton. They might go to it for a play or 2 but they quickly abandon it in favor of the long ball. If they can discipline themselves enough to feed the post they can win.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Patience is the key. Time and time again this team refuses to exploit the mismatches in the post, whether it is Bynum, Odom, or Walton. They might go to it for a play or 2 but they quickly abandon it in favor of the long ball. If they can discipline themselves enough to feed the post they can win.


Good post. To go along with that, a lot of times whoever receives the ball in the post will kick it back out. The spotup shooter feels that he immediately has to hoist up a shot rather than return the ball to the post. This team has a ridiculous amount to improve on in just a few days. Luckily, we have just the coaching staff to help it happen.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Patience is the key. Time and time again this team refuses to exploit the mismatches in the post, whether it is Bynum, Odom, or Walton. They might go to it for a play or 2 but they quickly abandon it in favor of the long ball. If they can discipline themselves enough to feed the post they can win.



I agree we need patience in this regard even if we miss a few lay-ups or dunks inside with kwame, lamar, walton, Turiaf and Bynum we gotta continue to pump the ball in there. 

Odom is a key in this regard he needs to shy away from shooting outside all together. His bricks are the cause of more transition run outs than any other player. If we actually take more shots inside the paint than the Suns we'll win. I'd like to see farmar over penetrate at times and just throw up a floater make or miss it'll contract the defense for offensive boards.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We need to also get back on defense immediately after we score. Many times against the Suns, we would score and by the time the players turn around, the Suns have already scored...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

_I'll tell you one thing, If the Suns are overconfident now then there making the same mistake as last year......._

_PLEASE NOTE: (The Following Paragraphs is Completely *IMO*. it is not to be taken as creditable fact)_
In the 2006 playoffs, I Believe the Suns were prepared for the Lakers and did not underestimate ....*until after the first game! *After the Suns won game 1, the Lakers had the look of a team that ran out of ideas. During that regular season, the Lakers used Kobe to the fullest and lost. Then they used a team game and still lost. What else could the Laker team do? At least that is what the Media asked. Though the Sun were surprised about the Lakers play after game 1, they couldn't help but ask the same questions too - 'what can the Lakers do to us?' 'They used kobe, we won; They used the team, we still won'. Thus began an arrogant and underestimating mindset in the Suns.

Game 2 came along and the Lakers used the exact game plan, but this time the Suns had a different mindset or lack there of. The Lakers used it all to advantage and thoroughly won game 2. The Lakers took that momentum home and, with the help from a confused and bothered Suns team, won both games at home. 

For the series to move into the Suns' favor, two things had to change.* 1)* _they needed to come to the conclusion that the Lakers were outplaying them._ For most of the series, the Suns kept on downplaying what Lakers were doing to them(e.g D'Antoni saying that Kobe isn't doing anything special. the Suns saying the Lakers defense is bad ect.). *2)* _They needed to stop complaining about the situation and concentrate on what they know how to do best_. The Suns weren't getting many calls and the lakers were very physical which iritated the Suns to a fit. The Suns were able to changed their mindset, though. Right before game 5, Nash finaly stopped complaining about calls and situations, which then the teammates follows suite. The Suns as a whole(except Raja Bell who nearly ruined it for the Suns) then finally began to respect the Lakers and what the Lakers were bringing to the court. With those 2 things off their backs, the Suns were able come together and plan a path to a series victory. The Suns then won three straight and that's all she wrote.

*Note: That series could have been very short if the Lakers won game 1!! The Suns would have right then and there realized that the Lakers were ready and the Suns would have never lost respect for the Lakers. The Suns would then use more caution and take nothing for chance with their execution. The Lakers would not have won another game. Peroid.*

*the series would have ended in five.*

Lets just hope that this year the Lakers show passion in their game even if the series ends in a Suns sweep.

till then :yay: GO LAKERS!!!:yay:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Did something happen to Diaw?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Did something happen to Diaw?


Not that I've heard of...I'll try to look into it and see if I find anything.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Not that I've heard of...I'll try to look into it and see if I find anything.



Sorry for bustin in on you guys' thread! Just saw that you had some questions and i thought i could answer them. We have Diaw comming off the bench to help our rotation so marion is in more of a natural role out on the court and to have a little more fire power comming off the bench. I honestly think that coach dantoni is hoping this will spark some intensity in him as he has seemed to lack it all season as well. 

so no nothing happend to diaw just playing a different role now is all.

and again sorry for thread jacking, good luck on sunday guys.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

anyone remember in the early 90's (i think it was 1992 or 1993) where we played phoenix in the first round? we won the first 2 games in best of 5 series and lost the next 3. another good lakers/phoenix matchup. 

seddale threatt, vlade divac, james worthy, byron scott.. ahh


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Eternal said:


> Naw, it wouldn't be a fair series then. =/
> 
> I will make a bold prediction that the Lakers will go down 0-2, then win the next 4 in a row.


You're right, we would still suck.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wombatkilla1 said:


> Sorry for bustin in on you guys' thread! Just saw that you had some questions and i thought i could answer them. We have Diaw comming off the bench to help our rotation so marion is in more of a natural role out on the court and to have a little more fire power comming off the bench. I honestly think that coach dantoni is hoping this will spark some intensity in him as he has seemed to lack it all season as well.
> 
> so no nothing happend to diaw just playing a different role now is all.
> 
> and again sorry for thread jacking, good luck on sunday guys.


Thanks, worst of luck to you guys!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wombatkilla1 said:


> Sorry for bustin in on you guys' thread! Just saw that you had some questions and i thought i could answer them. We have Diaw comming off the bench to help our rotation so marion is in more of a natural role out on the court and to have a little more fire power comming off the bench. I honestly think that coach dantoni is hoping this will spark some intensity in him as he has seemed to lack it all season as well.
> 
> so no nothing happend to diaw just playing a different role now is all.
> 
> and again sorry for thread jacking, good luck on sunday guys.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Another key in the series will be whether or not the referees call offensive fouls when the Suns players flop. It continues to be their most effective defensive strategy. Get breathed on and fly three feet into the air, landing hard on their backs.


If they flop a lot, we should do something about it. That will teach them a lesson. I hate floppers, even if they played for the Lakers.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

afobisme said:


> arent you pointing out the obvious though?


am I? Even if we lose the first two, and then win the next two. I cant imagine we would have a chance in games 5,6,7


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hm, im not sure what you were saying.. how i interpreted it was: in order for us to win the series, we have to beat phoenix at least once in their own building.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

afobisme said:


> hm, im not sure what you were saying.. how i interpreted it was: in order for us to win the series, we have to beat phoenix at least once in their own building.


I think he meant once out of the first two games.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

my intial post meant to say "steal this game". sorry for that, didnt pick up on that till now.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

A great man named Bob once said, "I'm ready. I'm ready."


I shall leave you Laker fans with that marvelous quote.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> A great man named Bob once said, "I'm ready. I'm ready."
> 
> 
> I shall leave you Laker fans with that marvelous quote.


I wish we were ready. Sure doesn't sound like it from Saturday's practice.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

man, i think we're going to lose and all.. but in the back of my mind is a little hope. our ceiling is pretty high, but our floor is really really really low.

the key to winning this series, at least to me, is all about how well we defend amare. last year, it was the steve nash and boris diaw 2 man game that killed us in the last 2 or 3 games. this year, diaw isn't what he was... tim thomas is good, no more clutch 3's from him.

amare is back however. if we can keep amare contained, and lamar does what he did last year.. we can come out with an upset. another variable that we must contain is barbosa. 

i think we can get away with letting nash do what he does, we just gotta contain amare and barbosa!

tomorrow, im going to predict that radmanovic will be inserted into the game (normally, i would think phil wouldn't even play him at all). im basing this on his mental approach to the game, and what he did last year. he usually doesn't have a lot of energy, but i think when it comes to playoff time.. he gets serious. phil probably knows that and will look to give him a chance, even though he will be a defensive liability.


----------



## The Lake Show (Jun 29, 2006)

imo the x-factor has to be Lamar. kobe will get his no matter what. no point guard on this team is really going to stop nash (or even slow him down much), so that's a moot point. Lamar, however, can give the suns all types of fits. Marion can't guard him, and neither can Diaw or Thomas. If Lamar comes out aggressive and penetrates, he can put the Suns in some real foul trouble and cause them to collapse in the middle, which will leave a lot of guys open.

And, as others have mentioned already, Defense will be the key to the series for us.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Finally... It's been a long three days..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I just hate the Suns. I hope we come out and stick a giant foot in their cocky little mouths.

I also hope that Raja Bell breaks his ankle in this game. I wouldn't say that about anyone else on Phoenix...but that guy is a total jack---.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wilbon is an idiot. I ****ing hate that guy, but not as much as the Suns.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Wilbon is an idiot. I ****ing hate that guy, but not as much as the Suns.


That's the spirit! I HATE THAT TEAM!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jon Barry, making a case for the dumbest analyst. ABC coverage is awful. I am very close to hitting the mute button.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

So, in santa barbara we had ABC-HD out of LA, then KEYT our local provider decideds to get HD themselves then forces Cox to stop broadcasting in HD until they work out a deal and it leaves me watch craptacular analog. 

I HATE Cox and KEYT, but not as much as I hate the suns!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I just hate the Suns. I hope we come out and stick a giant foot in their cocky little mouths.
> 
> I also hope that Raja Bell breaks his ankle in this game. I wouldn't say that about anyone else on Phoenix...but that guy is a total jack---.


You shouldn't hate anybody 

I just hope the Lakers look sharp and focused even if it turns out to be a sweep.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*lets Get It On!
*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

No no no no not this stupid *** camera angle!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Well.. It is on. Lakers with nothing to loose and Phoenix with everything to loose.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Our defense doesn't look good. Why the **** do they double team, just guard your fuking man one on one.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

What's up with Kwame not getting back on defense, instead he stays there complaining.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Farmar instructing Kobe to hit the post. Beautiful basketball from the kid.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Let Nash score all he wants. Just don't leave the perimeter open.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Phil Jackson should have told his team that no one deserves double team unless their name is Bryant, Shaq and Yao Ming.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're causing Nash to get some turnovers as he already has 3. Good job Farmar.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Theonee said:


> What's up with Kwame not getting back on defense, instead he stays there complaining.


seriously. that's three times already. if he can't keep up, put ronny in. I've had it up to here with all the *****in this team does, get back on defense


famar looks great


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Silk D said:


> seriously. that's three times already. if he can't keep up, put ronny in. I've had it up to here with all the *****in this team does, get back on defense
> 
> 
> famar looks great


yeah, Famar so fa so good, Kwame makes me worry


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Farmar!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Suns fans are retarded. That was an obvious hack.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Farmer is GOOD so far.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers rebounding and hustling , really good, so far.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kwame blows a dunk.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Is anyone else enjoying the fact that the guys are hitting Kobe off of cuts? FINALLY!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

they sure are letting them play. just hope they let us play too


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Hope Farmer can keep up his intensity throughout the game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Haven't seen this kind of hustle in a while.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Man, I am enjoying this quarter.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Is anyone else enjoying the fact that the guys are hitting Kobe off of cuts? FINALLY!



very much so. no more freakin iso's 22 ft from the basket when it's easy for help to come. if kobe gets the ball within 18 ft off a cut, the defense has no shot, they just better hope he misses


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Good first quarter, but I don't think I ever saw the Suns shoot that bad. Bell, Jones, Barbosa bricking open 3's... can't count on that continuing.

Great job slowing the game down and pounding it to Kobe, Luke, Odom and Kwame inside... great hustle on the offensive boards to.

We are doing everything we need to to win... let's hope it continues.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

We did the right thing so far


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Very good quarter thus far...let's just hope they don't screw up the last 1:49 of it.

We're rebounding the ball very well, especially with the offensive boards. Good hustle...let's go Lakers!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I have to say I hate that camera angle


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bell picks up his second.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

lakers missed 4 freebies so far. Better make the free throws, or it will come back to haunt you.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Great quarter. But the last few minutes were horrible for Kobe. We can't have him restorting to that crap.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I wouldn't say we're playing great defense, but being efficient on offense and controling the offensive glass is going to limit their fast breaks. I lovin it. if they beat us making a bunch of contested jumpers, so be it


----------



## Lakers138 (Feb 8, 2007)

So far so good. Good job by the Lakers to have a lead at least and causing 5 turnovers, but the other players need to score more. Now lets see how Smush Parker does in this second quarter when he doesn't start.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is what I'm talking about. Keep it crankin


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Booooom!!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, Odom.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Smush, you better play good if you want to earn a Tim Thomas Contract.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

11-point lead! Hell yeah!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was a hell of a move.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Eventually they are going to make a run, we all know that. How will the Lakers react to it?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I know, no lead is safe against the Suns.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I hate that RATBOSA.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I really hate Barbosa..


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Turiaf has Ben Wallace going on.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

OK the flopping starts.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yeah, Vujacic is really going to knock people down. Come on.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Another pass to Kobe off of the cut! This is like a new team...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lol, why did five lakers kept watching Diaw go to the basket.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Phil with a perfectly timed timeout. Wow!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

our energy is going south. com'on boys, stay focused!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

PJ calls a TO before the run ends, amazing!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Turiaf's hair so distracting.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Am I the only one that is happy that Amare is out there instead of Tim Thomas? Seems like we can handle him better.

The guys that scare me are Barbosa and of course Nash.


----------



## Lakers138 (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm liking how Odom is playing. Wish he didn't have two fouls though.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Now we're launching stupid jumpers...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Phoenix Pussies.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

There's the run. Now respond.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bell, Nash, and Ratbosa should be in hollywood.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Atleast Phil is taking timeouts at the right time today.


----------



## Lakers138 (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh great. Odom has three fouls now.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Phil taking timeouts at the right time today.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

It clearly shows that loading your team with shooters doesnt win you championships.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I just hate the Suns. I hope we come out and stick a giant foot in their cocky little mouths.


Well we did, and now it looks like we're giving up. Nice use of the TOs by Phil. 

Why the heck is Turiaf still in the game? He's playing extremely poorly right now. He just isn't helping us in any way at all. Put Bynum or Kwame back in!

And seriously...how dumb is Odom? You could see Bell's sissy butt about to take that charge from a mile away.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Well we did, and now it looks like we're giving up. Nice use of the TOs by Phil.
> 
> Why the heck is Turiaf still in the game? He's playing extremely poorly right now. He just isn't helping us in any way at all. Put Bynum or Kwame back in!
> 
> And seriously...how dumb is Odom? You could see Bell's sissy butt about to take that charge from a mile away.


Or Odom could have run over his sissy butt.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bryant quiets down ***** fans.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Walton giving the Rat his own medicine.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Luke giving the Suns a dose of their own medicine. Nice flop.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wwwwwwooooooowwww Kobe


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bryant on FIRE.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers hold Phoenix to 39 points.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

God, these Kobe tears scare me... hopefully it's not time for a Kobe launch fest... too many players are playing well and moving the ball right now.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> There's the run. Now respond.



kobe heard you. more than up to the task


----------



## Lakers138 (Feb 8, 2007)

What a shot by Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe Bean Bryant!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was ****ing nuts!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow! Kobe just didn't let us give up right there. He went on an 11-2 run all by himself! 

He's nailing his jumpers, but we need to attack the basket a heck of a lot more as a team in the second half. We still need other guys to step up.

48-39 lead at the half on the road...not much to complain about there.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> God, these Kobe tears scare me... hopefully it's not time for a Kobe launch fest... too many players are playing well and moving the ball right now.


After Kobe hit those threes, they doubled and he dished to Cook for the wide open shot. I think he will take advantage of the hot streak and get the guys open shots.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

1 thing i know is Kobe is hot haha


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Silk D said:


> kobe heard you. more than up to the task


Yup. Perfect timing to step up the scoring.. He knew exactly when to qwell the run.. I see some really good things..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We weathered the first storm, and I'm sure there's another one on the way...we need to stop that when it comes, and we could very well end up stealing Game 1 and put an end to all this sweep talk.

I told you guys in the other thread that the Lakers will steal Game 1...I just hope Kobe and company prove me right.

By the way, we only have 5 turnovers and we have the Suns shooting at 35% right now. They are only 3/13 from three-point land, but you know that number could very well get much better. 

COME ON LAKERS!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Was the the suns that last year said their strategy was to let Kobe score as much as possible and the lakers would lose. Feel the power of kobe, hahha, this is great, I love it


----------



## Lakers138 (Feb 8, 2007)

Kobe already has 28 points. Looks like he will need 50+ to keep them in it if no one else can't seem to score. Odom can't be as aggressive will three fouls. Don't want him with four fouls early in the third.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> We weathered the first storm, and I'm sure there's another one on the way...we need to stop that when it comes, and we could very well end up stealing Game 1 and put an end to all this sweep talk.
> 
> I told you guys in the other thread that the Lakers will steal Game 1...I just hope Kobe and company prove me right.
> 
> ...


You're right. And the second storm will be a lot nastier. Keep the tempo slow.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

farmer not shooting well but doing better on defensive end then smush would have


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hahahahahaha. My friend called me before the game and was talking sooooooooo much **** about how the Suns were going to win the game by 20+ points, etc. and he told me to call him at the half so he can see how I felt about the game.

I called him just now...he has his phone off. He doesn't want to hear what I have to say. I love it.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we're up by nine, which means there's a good chance we'll lose by 20 points. i hate it when it's kobe time... i wanna see us player better as a group (offensively)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe had to do that, though...and it worked. If he stays hot and they keep double-teaming, he's smart enough to pass the ball out to a teammate for the open jumper...only thing is that we need that teammate to be able to HIT the jumper.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kwame is slow, damn, wish we are fully healed


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Kobe Bryant aint nothin to **** with, Kobe Bryant aint nothin to **** with, dununununununu


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The rest of the Lakers are 7-24, while Kobe is 11-17, right now it is better to go to Kobe. Hope other Lakers make the open shots when Kobe passes out of double team.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yep. They are going to throw the house at Kobe in the second half. I want to see guys cutting to the basket, not just Kobe dish and I launch a jumper. That will get us into major trouble.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

keep your head up jordan. I guarentee you if nash scores 35+, we'll win


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kwame shouldn't be involved on the offense.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

***** Nash with another flop.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bull****! That's a ****ing flop. Come on refs


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

if our guys can maintain this kind of energy the Suns will be in trouble, my hatred of the Suns only intensified when i found out about their little book. for them to think that all they need to do is show up in this series is ludicrous. Kobe is playing his *** off and the rest of the team is feeding off it. i like what ive seen in the 1st half and so far in the 2nd......


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Seriously If I am the coach of the lakers I will let my players injure the floppers. Then Suns with think twice before flopping.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I realize that the refs are ****ing us over, but the team needs to quit complaining. Just play.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

wtf is kwame's problem? get him out of there, put ronny in


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

How does Farmar get a foul for standing still while Amare Stoudemire tries to push his way through him?

Nice refereeing...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We started the quarter off great, but now we're getting a little sloppy, but still up 8. We can do this.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

and im about tired of all the announcers all over Nash, hes letting a rookie who has started 3 games this season get open looks. Nash gives up as buckets like he hands out assists


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> How does Farmar get a foul for standing still while Amare Stoudemire tries to push his way through him?
> 
> Nice refereeing...


I was wondering the same exact thing.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

P-Rez25 said:


> and im about tired of all the announcers all over Nash, hes letting a rookie who has started 3 games this season get open looks. Nash gives up as buckets like he hands out assists


No kidding. His only method of defense is to fall on his back.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I just want to scatter the teeth of those floppers all over the court.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Seriously. If these pussies are gonna flop, send them a message. One of these plays, we just need to run at them full-speed ahead and just send them flying.
> 
> If they're gonna play defense like little girls, then it needs to hurt.


Yup. Send Mo in.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Theonee said:


> Seriously If I am the coach of the lakers I will let my players injure the floppers. Then Suns with think twice before flopping.


Seriously. If these pussies are gonna flop, send them a message. One of these plays, we just need to run at them full-speed ahead and just send them flying.

If they're gonna play defense like little girls, then it needs to hurt.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> How does Farmar get a foul for standing still while Amare Stoudemire tries to push his way through him?
> 
> Nice refereeing...


hmmm i wonder who the refs are pullin for......


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

those were some bad calls by the refs.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

bout time, LO needs to take it to Amare, he cant play D either


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

nice D Nash, im lovin it


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, even a little person like farmer can knock a big monster in Amare down.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Farmar just pushed Amare over.


OOOOOKKKKAAAAAYYYYY


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

there was another flop, no way Jordan Farmar can physically overpower Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHA IDIOT FLOPS right underneath the basket


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

***** tries to flop.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

what has happened to our defense.. wow


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I hope that this is the Suns run.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

hold it together boys. they're on a run, it'll end soon.

oh yeah, f*** barbosa


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

Barbosa is killin us, also 2nd chance points are adding up. we cant continue to allow the Suns to keep getting 2-3 cracks at scoring. we dont have the firepower to match that


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Referees helped the pussies by putting Farmer in foul trouble with those two ***** calls.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've already given up 32 points in the quarter...you have to figure that won't happen again in the 4th quarter...the 2nd storm is coming, and it's time for the Lakers to get in its way and stop it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We have missed three shots this entire quarter, and yet we have been outscored by five. THREE SHOTS!!!

Phoenix has 10 or 11 more shot attempts than us because we can't grab one goddamn rebound! It doesn't matter if we think they're going over the back...BOX THEM OUT!!!

My Lord, it looks like we're trying to give the game to them. Raja Bell is bricking threes like no other and it doesn't even matter because they get three shot attempts every time down the court.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yup. Send Mo in.


we need to start using elbows more, if the refs are going to call it like this might as well make the fouls count


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Farmar just pushed Amare over.
> 
> 
> OOOOOKKKKAAAAAYYYYY


Yeah! What the hell was that? Even that guy is a pansy.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

aLakers should do something about the flopping, that way Nash will have to think twice, whether he wants to flop or be out of the series with injury.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

wow, Amare , a big guy flopping.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

damn Barbosa just hit a long 3, good guys by 3 to start the 4th


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

this is such bullcrap


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

2nd chance points are killing us, we should be up by atleast 8, we are letting them stay in this game


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

****ing referees should stop rewarding the floppers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is the Suns run. As long as we cut down the second chance opportunities, we will come away with the W.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is just flat-out bull****. How many times this year have we complained about Bynum getting called for fouls when he just stands still with his hands up?! Countless numbers!

And now Amare does it and gets the call in his favor. Unbelieveable.

Considering that we were *extremely* offensively efficient in that quarter and still got outscored by six, I don't see how we're going to win this.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

we've put ourselves in a position to win this game. barbosa had a huge 3rd quarter, so task no 1 is to cool him down. I say we post him up and knock him on his ***. course he'll probably flop like a lil' *****, but we gotta make him play defense. other than that, just keep doin what you're doin. move the ball, take your time, and keep the energy up


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

phoenix is getting a lot of calls this quarter, at least it seems to me. too many 2nd chance points for them too.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Think Phil will leave Kobe in to start the 4th?


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

we need Farmar, Walton, Brown, Bryant, Odom on the floor, this lineup is giving them all kinds of trouble. Farmar is playing pretty good for a rookie in his 1st playoff game, im impressed....


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Think Phil will leave Kobe in to start the 4th?


Kobe needs to be on the floor at all times, even when he doesnt score, his presence opens things up for others


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Think Phil will leave Kobe in to start the 4th?


Answers that question. I hope he doesn't tire out in crunch time.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

take. smush. out.

first the turnover, now the foul..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Smush you ****ing lazy ***. This is the playoffs. Go sit on the damn bench if you're not going to try.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

wtf kind of defense does Smush Parker play ??????


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Put back Farmer in.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I hope Kobe starts shooting more soon


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

What kind of line up is that Phil.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Smush you ****ing lazy ***. This is the playoffs. Go sit on the damn bench if you're not going to try.


Smush and Bynum do not need to see the floor for the rest of the series. That is pathetic.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lmao and the Suns will not look back in this one. we have parker in. and its all ovaaa.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

get his *** outta the game Phil, Parker is killing us, if your gonna foul knock him down and prevent the shot, dont try to hold his hand, this is the playoffs....


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah bynum's sort of lackluster right now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We lost the game to Leandro Barbosa. Great.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We lost the game to Leandro Barbosa. Great.


Bingo.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

enough w/ the freakin isolations, what happend to the ball movement?


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

they will cool off have faith, we need to take out Barbosa somehow, letting him shoot layups is killing me. put him on his ***


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sad.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I mean, what is Phil thinking? Odom and Bynum are supposed to defend the paint? And playing them behind Smush? That's just horrible.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

just like last year, Barbosa is too quick


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

they gotta do something instead of letting him get layups all the time, hes fast but plays lazy defense doesnt help the situation. everyone needs to be aware of Barbosa at all times.....hes the one guy we cant guard....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cook and Bynum defending the post now. Yikes.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe should drive, but again, if he drives, those pussies flops.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

anyone still doubting Barbosa's abilities, hate to say I told you so... but smush's lazy *** will make him look like a hall of famer, at least sasha would have more effort


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Phil blew this badly.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why does Phil still trust Smush in crunch situations.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mo the momentum killer.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

Kobe needs to keep attacking to draw fouls and slow this game down some....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

P-Rez25 said:


> Kobe needs to keep attacking to draw fouls and slow this game down some....


There is always someone waiting to flop with the Suns. Tough to drive.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

vujacic plays better defense than smush.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe playing stupid.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lmaoooooo...game Blouses!


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

they really need to atleast try and stop the ball, letting them get all the way to the basket is not gonna cut it....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kobe playing stupid.


If they flop one more goddamn time I'm going to snap.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

you cant touch the Suns without them floppin, this is ridiculous...


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

phil REALLY mis-managed the minutes. our starters need to be in for the last 7 minutes


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Take Mo Evans out of this game RIGHT NOW.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

mo evans is a pretty poor shooter. damn, this kinda sucks.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

P-Rez25 said:


> im surprised that they called that foul on Diaw, i was 100% it was gonna be on Kwame Brown


Thats because it usually is on Kwame Brown.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

im surprised that they called that foul on Diaw, i was 100% it was gonna be on Kwame Brown


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

P-Rez25 said:


> im surprised that they called that foul on Diaw, i was 100% it was gonna be on Kwame Brown


Diaw probably got chewed on for not flying into the stands upon contact.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

afobisme said:


> mo evans is a pretty poor shooter. damn, this kinda sucks.


yeah i know but the guy announcing the game said that "Mo Evans a pretty good 3 pt shooter...."


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

we are in pretty good shape even though we blew a big lead, Kobe is getting some rest right now and LO is keeping us in the game, all we gotta do is stay close till Kobe gets back in.....


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

If the lakers win...IM WATCHING EXTREME HOME MAKEOVER!!!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I just hate we missing too many open shots


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It's over.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I dont understand how the ****ing suns make these stupid *** shots...and kwame doesnt even go up for boards...its depressing.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We have a bunch of weakminded pansies on this team. I'm ****ing fed up with it.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why don't Phil put McKie in there and let him knock down Nash, and stomp on him, stomp on him and stomp on him, so they he will be injured for the rest of the payoffs. That way D Antoni will caution his team against flopping.
Mckie is going to retire anyway.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We play hard for 2.5 quarters and then give up. Once again, this team needs to be dismantled.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> It's over.


No ****..it never started lol...even when we had that lead you had to have been wondering when we were going to lose that lead. All Pheniox is is a flashy team that can shoot and will never win a title. End of story.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Maybe getting swept won't be a bad idea, because SOB Mitch will give up his theory on minor tweaking.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We play hard for 2.5 quarters and then give up. Once again, this team needs to be dismantled.


I wonder who would be willing to take kwame.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think phil played kobe too much.. the team relies on him so much though.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

We just forget to give the ball to Luke when Barbosa in, damn


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> No ****..it never started lol...even when we had that lead you had to have been wondering when we were going to lose that lead. All Pheniox is is a flashy team that can shoot and will never win a title. End of story.


well atleast we have more rings than they do :clap:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

P-Rez25 said:


> well atleast we have more rings than they do :clap:


Dude, quit thinking in the past.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Of course, we dont get the charge call.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe chucks us out of the game.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

Kobe killed us.....


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Dude, quit thinking in the past.


DUDE its the truth.....


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

not like the rest of the team was going to do anything anyways.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Of course, we dont get the charge call.


im not surprised one bit


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> God, these Kobe tears scare me... hopefully it's not time for a Kobe launch fest... too many players are playing well and moving the ball right now.


:sigh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bull****.

I hope Leandro Barbosa has a miserable career after this.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

No bench points or very little killed us. Barbosa was the difference. He was like a shot in the arm for them, defensively we were good enough we just didn't score enough points. Smush finds a way to hurt us even in reserve it was him against Barbosa that hurt us. 

We need more guys scoring. kwame was dreadful today he has to score more for us, so does farmar. Evans has to show up and play as does Ronny and Bynum. 

Our bench has to give us something. 

Kobe just forced it once they pulled ahead but the other guys were hiding from the ball so he did what he always does and thats empty the gun.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The Flopping calls was the difference. The flopping calls took away lakers possessions and gave Suns that much extra possession.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm seriously so ****ing pissed off right now. We should absolutely NOT have lost that game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I guess we didn't do anything in the off season because other than farmar none of our addtions did anything, Vlad didn't even get off the bench how does that happen , how do we pay him 30 mill and not play him in the playoff game when this is what we got him for. Incredible. 

Why is Cook getting any run, he was terrible and we decided not to call his number but once anyhow.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I will be happy with the Lakers if they manage to injure that flopping shrimp even if we get swept.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah the flopping were a factor, but thats what they always do sadly it doesn't seem to work for us as well. 

One day PJ is gonna wake up and go big against the Suns Nas kills us with penetration and ties up our big guys why not just have him posted up most of the game and wear him down.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I always figured there was a method to phil's madness during the season, but jeez, I just can't understand the thought process in this one. having bench players playing that many minutes in the fourth, then going away from the offensive sets that were so successful in the first half. many will blame kobe for chucking up shots in the fourth, and he does deserve some of the blame, but keep in mind who's drawing these isolation sets up. if it ain't broke, don't fix it. we were punishing them in the first half, limiting their run-outs. we go away from it, barbosa gets hot, kobe shoots a couple bricks; ballgame. pathetic.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

ARRRRR, Damnit!!!
I hate it when Kobe forced in the 4th, Damnit, why did we just completely forget the way we played in the 1st? I think even Phil forget it. Just post Barbosa up everytime with Lukeeeee!!!!! Im so pissed right now


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> :sigh:


But nobody was playing well...

Not exactly Kobe's fault. Who else was scoring?

Odom? Sure, he made a few layups. He also missed like 6 layups.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Silk D said:


> I always figured there was a method to phil's madness during the season, but jeez, I just can't understand the thought process in this one. having bench players playing that many minutes in the fourth, then going away from the offensive sets that were so successful in the first half. many will blame kobe for chucking up shots in the fourth, and he does deserve some of the blame, but keep in mind who's drawing these isolation sets up. if it ain't broke, don't fix it. we were punishing them in the first half, limiting their run-outs. we go away from it, barbosa gets hot, kobe shoots a couple bricks; ballgame. pathetic.



Yeah I agree we got away from the offensive sets that were working, it all became Kobe over to the side, the double taking him around in a cirlce and him pulling up.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

n what the hell was up w/ kwame. we all know he sucks, but now he sucks and he has an attitude?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I still don't see how we lost this game.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I still don't see how we lost this game.


we didnt focus enough on D, only in the 1st half


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

PJ said in the post game that Kobe ran out of gas and that the Suns pg's ran the lakers out of the game. He said he wanted Kobe to save the outburst for the 4th quarter.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> PJ said in the post game that Kobe ran out of gas and that the Suns pg's ran the lakers out of the game. He said he wanted Kobe to save the outburst for the 4th quarter.


Well he'd better know it


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's unbelievable...you know the Suns runs are coming, and still can't ****ing stop it.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

on a side note, i think norm nixon is one of the worst NBA analysts ive ever seen.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We need to get to the line more, and actually hit the free throws. We were 6/11 and the Suns as a team committed only 11 personal fouls...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We should and could have won this game but I think we can get them in this sorta game again. Odom and Walton can play better they were just okay, Kwame and Farmar were bad and our bench didn't show up yet we had a good chance to win because our gameplan and defensive effort was solid. 

We can win the next game with better performances from a couple guys.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I agree man its game 1 of 7. Lets take this game at a time.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> I agree man its game 1 of 7. Lets take this game at a time.


Are you bipolar?


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I thought jordan played pretty well this game. he needs to realize that he gets no respect by the refs, so he need not be over-aggressive, but I really liked how he played in the first half. he was not intimitaded by nash at all.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers didn't adjust to Suns' game in the 2nd half. 

And please start Farmar instead of Smush. He played much better in his first playoff game barring foul trouble.

Odom and Walton needs to step up. Kwame and Bynum needs to control the board.

Rest assured, I want Kobe to go off! Less than 30 FGAs is not not an option.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Are you bipolar?


:lol: 
I was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Were alright guys. Its only the 1st game.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Are you bipolar?


Yes.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I think its because i rant during the game and like 30 minutes after the game then after i come back to earth.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Barbosa showed why he is a leading candidate for the NBA's sixth man award. The super-speedy guard scored 19 of his 26 points in the second half, *including 15 consecutive Phoenix points in one stretch, *to match his career playoff scoring high.


I didn't have the chance to watch the game... Please, could someone explain this to me? Leandro Barbosa scoring 15 consecutive points on the Lakers?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Ouch what a tough loss, didn't get a chance to watch it, but saw the Lakers were basically winning the entire game until the 4th. =\


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Only one thing to says: Smush on Barbosa :no:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Smush came into the game...Barbosa scored 15 straight...we lost.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I hope Phil doesn't put Smush in for the rest of the series.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I hate the idea of saving players up. It is better to maintain a lead and be tired then having a fresh guy but being down in the fourth.

Kobe should have been pushing it if he was hot in the 3rd. Then if we maintained a lead in the fourth, he wouldn't have to jack up shots to come back because we would just be getting free throws.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

agreed with smush, if a team has slow pg that are not active other then bringing the ball up he is ok, but against strong offensive PG he is worthless, both sasha and farmer are significantly better defensively. Sasha, though not a shut down defender, sticks to his man at the very least.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I say start Kobe at PG.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Someone fix the title, the serie isnt tied at 0-0 anymore


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

After watching GSW beat Dallas it just highlights the kind of soldiers you have to fight as an underdog with. They just play so aggressive and with so much heart they attack. I wish we had more toghness like they have. An underdog wins by making it a battle we did alittle of that last season. We need to get tough with the Suns and physical and that doesn't mean Kobe.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> After watching GSW beat Dallas it just highlights the kind of soldiers you have to fight as an underdog with. They just play so aggressive and with so much heart they attack. I wish we had more toghness like they have. An underdog wins by making it a battle we did alittle of that last season. We need to get tough with the Suns and physical and that doesn't mean Kobe.


Yeah, we play like that for a quarter, hustle, defense... then we forget it.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> Someone fix the title, the serie isnt tied at 0-0 anymore


It will be fixed when the new thread goes up. We're doing a new thread for each game. Kinda pointless having two threads both say 1-0.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Eternal said:


> It will be fixed when the new thread goes up. We're doing a new thread for each game. Kinda pointless having two threads both say 1-0.


:sigh:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Damnit! We had the game in the palm of our hands and once again fell apart in the 4th quarter! I agree, lets just cut Smush already...geez!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> After watching GSW beat Dallas it just highlights the kind of soldiers you have to fight as an underdog with. They just play so aggressive and with so much heart they attack. I wish we had more toghness like they have. An underdog wins by making it a battle we did alittle of that last season. We need to get tough with the Suns and physical and that doesn't mean Kobe.


Better yet, wish we had more talented players here and there.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

dannyM said:


> Better yet, wish we had more talented players here and there.


Dont worry, just let Mitch take care of the business


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> After watching GSW beat Dallas it just highlights the kind of soldiers you have to fight as an underdog with. They just play so aggressive and with so much heart they attack. I wish we had more toghness like they have. An underdog wins by making it a battle we did alittle of that last season. We need to get tough with the Suns and physical and that doesn't mean Kobe.


I wish Lakers would've pursued what the Pacers were offering, (mainly Harrington). Not to mention Jackson would've been a great pickup even with his off-court problems.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Does anyone agree that we should just slot sasha into Smush's spot of the bench and just boot smush out of the rotation.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Does anyone agree that we should just slot sasha into Smush's spot of the bench and just boot smush out of the rotation.


I am 100% for that. Keep the guys who don't bring effort stashed on the bench.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Does anyone agree that we should just slot sasha into Smush's spot of the bench and just boot smush out of the rotation.


That would be great.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Does anyone agree that we should just slot sasha into Smush's spot of the bench and just boot smush out of the rotation.


I think most of us are in consenus about that. not just because smush sucks, but sasha actually plays pretty well against the suns; anoying the hell out of nash and knocking down open shots.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Silk D said:


> I think most of us are in consenus about that. not just because smush sucks, but sasha actually plays pretty well against the suns; anoying the hell out of nash and knocking down open shots.


Seriously what is wrong with Phil. He puts Smush in the most crucial quarter and let him get burnt by that rat.
Nonetheless, I stick to my point, we lost because of officiating. Even espn analysts agree about those flopping calls. I can remember atleast 7 flopping calls, that is 7 extra possessions for the Suns which amounts to 14 points or 21 points. The Lakers lost by 8 points. So without the floppings the Lakers would have won.
Phil, if you have balls, if they continues to flop, seriously take out that little shrimp out the the playoffs. That way they will have to make a choice whether to flop or lose their MVP for rest of the playoffs.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

> Full Regular Season
> Rank
> 
> Team
> ...


http://www.82games.com/charges0607.htm


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'd be more inclined to start Sasha. Farmar could come off the bench and give us a boost speed wise but Sasha does harass Nash. He should get more minutes there than Farmar should. Then get farmar matched up with barbosa. Our total team defense was bad against the Suns we just weren't getting back in transition and part of that is PJ's coaching. he has to sub alot more earlier in the game. 

We should see more Ronny as our pf with Kwame and Bynum and see alot more of Evans and Sasha early. Late we should lean heavy on our staters possibly playing the whole 4th but early get more subs in there.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> *I'd be more inclined to start Sasha.* Farmar could come off the bench and give us a boost speed wise but Sasha does harass Nash. He should get more minutes there than Farmar should. Then get farmar matched up with barbosa. Our total team defense was bad against the Suns we just weren't getting back in transition and part of that is PJ's coaching. he has to sub alot more earlier in the game.
> 
> We should see more Ronny as our pf with Kwame and Bynum and see alot more of Evans and Sasha early. Late we should lean heavy on our staters possibly playing the whole 4th but early get more subs in there.


You know my dad said the same thing. He doesnt really like sasha too much but he said it would be better to start him to, like you said, bring farmar off the bench for a spark.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> We should see more Ronny as our pf with Kwame and Bynum and see alot more of Evans and Sasha early. Late we should lean heavy on our staters possibly playing the whole 4th but early get more subs in there.


yeah, phil, or whoever is keeping track of minutes blew it badly. we *need* to have our starters in for the first and last 9-10 minutes of the game. buy time for kobe and lamar at the end of quarters. and for the love of god, don't put in our worst perimeter defenders and our worst interior defenders in at the same time. 

and who ever starts, be it Jordan or Sasha, limit smush's minutes to, hmmm, about 1-2 if anybody's in foul trouble. that should minimize the damage


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

what would be more beneficial for us.. if someone clobbered steve nash's legs, or smush's?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Theonee said:


> http://www.82games.com/charges0607.htm


Finally Smush is in top 20 of something :lol: Seriously I dont remember Smush took that many charges, mmm but 37 is not too many. And no doubt about the Suns


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

2 out of the top 6 are suns... 3 out of the top 35 are suns... hence they are the #1 flopping team.


----------



## Lakers138 (Feb 8, 2007)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Does anyone agree that we should just slot sasha into Smush's spot of the bench and just boot smush out of the rotation.


How about Aaron Mckie? He has a lot of playoff experience. Better than both of them.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakers138 said:


> How about Aaron Mckie? He has a lot of playoff experience. Better than both of them.


I dont think hes on the playoff roster.


----------



## Lakers138 (Feb 8, 2007)

SoCalfan21 said:


> I dont think hes on the playoff roster.


If he was would you like that option better?


----------

